# Headphone jack issues



## starscream (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm having an issue with the headphone jack on ny TB. It acts like it's not getting good connection to both the stereo contacts inside.. Does anyone know of a quick/easy fix or at least an improvement? (such as is it possible to pull the phone apart to maybe bend the contact points enough to work better) any input is helpful thanks

PS sorry if this has been addressed I've searched but cant find anything.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

starscream said:


> I'm having an issue with the headphone jack on ny TB. It acts like it's not getting good connection to both the stereo contacts inside.. Does anyone know of a quick/easy fix or at least an improvement? (such as is it possible to pull the phone apart to maybe bend the contact points enough to work better) any input is helpful thanks
> 
> PS sorry if this has been addressed I've searched but cant find anything.


I had this exact same problem. Couldn't decide if it was a phone, rom, or headphone problem. Unfortunately the only thing I found to work is to jiggle it a little bit but would like to hear if you find a solution

sent from my cordless talking machine


----------



## ajd88 (Aug 16, 2011)

I too had this problem. Turned out to be a hardware problem. I think it was my third replacement (i'm on my sixth). I also received it with the speaker grill popped off. Talk about quality control.


----------



## burntheministry (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm on my second brand new TB with the same thing. annoying when it comes straight outta the box this way...good to know it's a common issue though


----------



## starscream (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow way to go HTC.. I've done a bit more searching and have at least found that this is a well known issue. 
I guess my next step should be calling VZW and convincing them to send me a new phone... That means un-root


----------



## jcporter80 (Jun 6, 2011)

Had the same issue on my first and second replacement (I have had 3 replacements, second replacement had other issues too). After finally getting a good CS rep and calmly explaining frustrations I have a properly working devices. I actually think it works better than my original "New" device.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Though it sucks I don't think ill take the chance. Other than this slight issue my tbolt has been absolutely perfect and I'm not willing to trade herpes for aids

sent from my cordless talking machine


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

I had em, because there was a little crack in the thinnest part of the back casing for the audio jack....new back fixed my issues


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

To those with headphone jack issues on the tbolt, this fixed my problems (before I Got a new back) http://t.co/9zmM8ith -- n0coast (@n0coast) I can only vouch for radioshacks splutter, that was just what was avail to me


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

My problem is when I plug in headphones the phone often mistakes them as a headset and sometimes even makes a phone call on its own as though I had initiated a call from a headset with microphone.

I'm too lazy to unroot for replacement so I use a jawbone now but of course now I only hear music in one ear. Its not a huge problem because I seldom listen to music but if I knew of a brand of headphones that wouldn't be mistaken as headset I'd try them.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Recdna, the rasioshack cable splitter trick works. I'm sure you could find a simple 3.5mm female to 3.5male tiny extended connector somewhere, slight inconvenience but after spending 160 on headphones and however much on the bolt I need it to work


----------

